# Keeping the hood open



## KilJim (Nov 14, 2009)

This may be a silly question, i just bought a 98 Maxima, opened the hood to look around and realized it doesn't have the metal bar to hold the hood up
Am i missing the bar, or does the Maxima use something different to prop the hood open?

Thanks!


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

It uses hood struts (or shocks). If yours are missing they can be replaced.


----------



## Dan1120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine were worn out so I got a set from autozone. $40 for the pair.


----------



## KilJim (Nov 14, 2009)

I think 1 of them are spoilt, seems to be leaking liquid when i keep the hood in a mid position

Thanks guys, i'll look up on changing the struts

Is there a way to check if my car was built with a keyless entry system?


----------



## JNCoRacer (Apr 18, 2003)

If you have a security light on your dash next to the cruise control switch then you have keyless entry.


----------



## KilJim (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah yes, i read up on the Security package which comes with keyless entry
Mine had that 

Thanks!


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

You may try looking at redlinetuning.com they are interested in taking on new vehicles... they currently don't have that application but contact them and see what can be done


----------

